# A cute video another member had posted pre-crash...



## ~Lynae (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is an absolutely adorable video, that someone, I can't remember who, posted not too long ago, and I had to save it to my facebook! Thank god, cause here it is again! 
along with a few cute animal videos I saw on Ellen and had to look up..!

This one is the very adorable one that another member posted before, sorry for not remembering who!! 
http://ca.video.yahoo.com/watch/7335347/19170235

A very smart dog..! 





And a very happy goat!!





Hope you all enjoy them as much as I did!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

The first video was pretty cute, that would be awesome to snuggle with a seal like that!! haha I can't watch the other two though  youtube is blocked on my work computer! Thanks for sharing though!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, that seal video is pretty cute.


----------

